# TV Apps will not load



## torose (May 19, 2008)

Sorry to add another thread to connectivity issues but have tried 2 solutions and neither has worked. Below is my configuration and steps I took. Any help with port forwarding would be helpful as I'm not sure I got it right which maybe the problem. 
Configuration: 

DVR: HD20-100, 0x34C is current version of software, DVR is hard wired to router
Router: D-Link DIR-655, Firmware Version: 1.11 
Internet Connectivity: ATT DSL using Motorola modem 

Tried pressing Right Arrow key on remote and nothing happens. VOD works fine, Went to Network menu on DVR and Internet connectivity was working. So tried the following below: 

1. Went Router menu. clicked Setup and unchecked the box for Enable DNS Relay under Network Settings. Rebooted router, then rebooted DVR by pressing red button. Went to Network menu on DVR and confirm Internet connectivity which was fine. TV Apps would not work. 

2. Went to Router menu, click on Advance and selected Inbound Filter. Put in Directv STB Ser for Name, selected Allow for Action and clicked Enable box and put in "147.21.10.54" as Remote IP Start and Remote IP End, and click save settings. As side note, Directv STB Ser appears in Rules list but when you view it, the IP address for Start is 0.0.0.0 and End is 255.255.255.255. 

Click on Port Forwarding, and put in new entry. Name: "LR STB port", IP Address:"192.168.0.199"( which is address reserved for DVR on my network), Ports to Open TCP: "27161" and UDP "27161", Schedule: "Always", Inbound Filter: "Directv STB Ser" from the above step. Clicked Save Settings. Rebooted Router. 

Went to DVR menu, clicked Network, then Network Services, change configuration to "Manual", selected Port number "27161" for STB and "27162" for Audio. Clicked save. Rebooted DVR. Went back to Network Menu, Tested Internet connection and it is fine. However, I went to Network Services and clicked Connect Now button and it said Network Services started successfully, but Connection failed. 

Pretty much stuck and any suggestions would be appreciated as I have done searches here, D-Link forum and Direct tv forum.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Go into your set up menu on the router, many people (including me) have had to uncheck the box "enable DNS relay" it's in the network settings menu. Hopefully this helps, a few people have had success with that on the DirecTV board.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I can't get tv apps to work either. Is it really that difficult to get them to work? I would think you just need to connect the dvr to the internet and the apps would work.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

trun off DNS Relay in your router.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> trun off DNS Relay in your router.


How do you get to the router settings?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

michaelancaster said:


> How do you get to the router settings?


You need to log in to your router. "Normally" this is done with your browser and: http:// [your router's IP address].


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Have they ever worked? Mine were working fine for about a month and they stopped all of a sudden, I did a reboot of my HDDVR and they are working once again.

My setup is cable modem, Vonage ATA, Lynksys router, lynksys switch (Set for default DCHP)Vod and apps have been working just fine connect with defaults no port forwarding or such stuff. 

Good luck


----------



## torose (May 19, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions, my original post indicated that DNS relay is off. Was hoping for some other suggestions as I'm pretty much stuck


----------



## sp44 (Dec 2, 2005)

Any update on this?


----------



## imtired1959 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have enabled and disabled DNS realy.
I put the STB on a DMZ port.

I am able to connect to the network and successfully start network services.

I am using a Dlink Dir 655 router (if that is the problem).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

imtired1959 said:


> I have enabled and disabled DNS realy.
> I put the STB on a DMZ port.
> 
> I am able to connect to the network and successfully start network services.
> ...


Your router is nt the issue...I have the very same Router and TVApps works fine on my HR21-200. It doesn't work on my HR20-700...so there must be something in the firmware or setup.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Still can't get the apps to work, but now instead of doing nothing, the screen goes black.


----------



## s_m (May 26, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ... TVApps works fine on my HR21-200. It doesn't work on my HR20-700...


Exact same situation here.


----------



## GerryC (Aug 25, 2007)

I also have a Dir-655 router. Apps works fine on 1 HR22-100 but does not work on 2 other HR22s or an HR20. I am no network expert but I do not see how the router can be to blame since one receiver works.


----------



## DBSSTEPHEN (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a h21 200 and the apps will not work on it ether


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

imtired1959 said:


> I have enabled and disabled DNS realy.
> I put the STB on a DMZ port.
> 
> I am able to connect to the network and successfully start network services.
> ...


Being able to start network services is just coincidental to getting apps to work.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

I just recently up'd my security on my Verizon Actiontec GT704-wg router from WEP to WPA and started medium firewall through the router settings and tvapps stopped working, I still get Media Share, but no Tvapps.

Must be something in the firewall settings because my DVRs are wired through Powerline connection. I don't want to disable the firewall all together(like it was), what should I let to go through the firewall to allow Tvapps?


----------



## torose (May 19, 2008)

As an update, I read on Directtv forum that a member upgraded their DIR-655 to newer firmware, v1.32-NA. I did that and same results. Tests off D-TV menu says Connection is good and Network services started sucessfully.

To take it further that DIR-655 was not problem, I connected the DVR directly to the DSL modem(Netopia 2200 series made by Motorola), made sure firewall was down and still could not make it work.

As last resort called D-TV and they logged a ticket. Has to be something with DVR based on comments here on some DVRs work and some don't.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

No doubt it is DVR Related.. My HR20-700 doesn't load apps. My HR21-100 loads with no problem.. Same network. Same router.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

dvisthe said:


> I just recently up'd my security on my Verizon Actiontec GT704-wg router from WEP to WPA and started medium firewall through the router settings and tvapps stopped working, I still get Media Share, but no Tvapps.
> 
> Must be something in the firewall settings because my DVRs are wired through Powerline connection. I don't want to disable the firewall all together(like it was), what should I let to go through the firewall to allow Tvapps?


I shut off my firewall on my router and my TVapps came back.
I'm still using a software firewall.


----------

